# How I fix my leaking windows.



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

I mentioned That I was about to remove and reseal one of my windows in an earlier thread, a member asked if i would post some info. So here it is 

First remove the inner frame containing blind and firescreen.
Next i put masking tape around the window against the edge on the outside of the van.
Now get plenty of white spirit , a rag and a thin bladed wallpaper scraper. 
Put on latex gloves ( you will need a few pairs for whole job )

Start at bottom corner and force blade in behind frame until it hits solid surface inside.
Work your way all around ,you will have to keep cleaning blade and then lightly lever the top away from the van side.
I found it always comes away at the top easier as this part has been affected by water but as you will notice once removed ( well on all my windows ) 
the sealant is a lot less at the top than at the bottom. Think this is why they leak.

Once out start cleaning the black sealant off the window frame first. My method involves scraping as much of the stuff off first .
I use wood wedges that I cut so can just be thrown away as I go as the stuff gets everywhere. I also remove and throw away the rubber sealing strip
as my refit eliminates this and I would never get it clean again.
After scraping you need loads of rags and the white spirit Wipe .scrape ,wipe scrape and so on . then I clean the edge with wire wool to give it a key 
for my sealant. Cleaning the frame takes a few hours .

See Part Two next

Martin


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

*How I fix my leaking windows. Part two*

Next clean the van side. rags and white spirit again ,this bit a bit quicker. . Once clean I then sand the surface up to the 
masking tape again to give the sealant a key. Remove the tape and re clean the van surface . I do not try to clean the black stuff off the inside of the window cut and it will not affect things and on my van damage the polystyrene .

I now give the window a generous bead of sealant ( see photo ) around the outside edge and put it back into position. Sticks hold it in place while I go inside and fit the inner frame to secure it.

Your van wall thickness may be different than mine, but when I fitted the frame to window ( not in van) and screws fully home the gap inner to outer frame was 1mm bigger than wall thickness of van. So I knew I could tighten screws to bottom of holes and leave 1mm of sealant frame to van wall.
Remember I have removed the rubber seal that would have taken up this gap..

Last job is to clean off the excess sealant.

This is the third of six .Two were done a few months ago and fully tested in Austria as it did not stop raining a few weeks ago.

This sealant is flexible so I believe it will last a long time . ( this is only my opinion ) I know how good of a hold it gets as used it a few times for other jobs. Do not be tempted to use the rapid version as it will set too quickly .

I am also happy with the appearance of the fix as looks much better also.

Hope this helps at least one other member, Any questions just post /PM them and if I can help I will.

Looking forward to a dry winter

Martin


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

An excellent explanation Martin, this is what Motorhome Facts used to be like many years ago.

We need post like this to bring in new members. 

Thank you.

Drew


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Way to go Martin great job, hopefully it will give folks the confidence to complete a similar task, at least you know it's a proper fix.

Terry


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

Yep Terry 
I am sure I could not get a dealers service department to do it like this for me .
So as you say, I know it is now a proper fix. 

Martin


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Great job Martin.

From the sublime to the ridiculous - I like the look of that yellow gizmo you're using to tidy off the white silicone. It's something I could have done with on jobs I've done in the past.

What is it?


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Recently resealed a rooflight and the black mastic is like the Devil's Excrement to remove. On a 6 month trip it leaked twice when it was lashing down with rain. In future I think I would be tempted to just put a bead or two of silicone around the frame and see what happened.

But thanks for the details and photos.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Excellent post Martin, I may have used a different sealant not having tried that one, I used Stixall black on my self build, it went a funny grey colour though.


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

The yellow thing is a proper silicon bead finisher three sizes here it is http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-PCS-PLA...23-/330846220899?_trksid=p2349526.m2548.l4275

Kev I have found (and joiners I work with ) that this is the best we can find at the moment . Even when just put a bead along a surface to see how it sets ,it goes like a rubber so is flexible and get a amazing hold. This stuff looks unreal but not sure on its flexibility 




Webby I think that the reason most roof vents and windows leak is because the mastic / sealant forms a skin against the gloss surface of the panel. The manufactures never key this surface which lasts till the warranty is out then does let go . That was why I have sanded all the surfaces around my windows this time .

Martin


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Very interesting, not that I have studied it yet, but we have a very squeaky window, I will show this to my 'does it all ' man to give him the idea. 
Thank you Martin.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The video is of a different product though Martin.


----------

